# Email von T-Online ...



## Qoppa (1 Mai 2004)

Vor einiger Zeit erhielt ich eine email "von: T-Online Vertragsbrief", "Betreff: Ihre Anfrage zum Vertragsbrief":



> Sehr geehrte T-Online Kundin,
> sehr geehrter T-Online Kunde,
> 
> dies ist eine automatisch erstellte eMail.
> ...



Natürlich hatte ich nie eine solche Anfrage nach ihrem Sicherheitspaket gestellt. Ich habe überhaupt niemals Kontakt mit T-Online gehabt. Das zutiefst Sonderbare aber ist, daß ich diese mail bekam kurz nachdem meine 0190-Angelegenheit mit der Telekom gerade noch gütlich geregelt wurde, wobei mir natürlich auch das entsprechende "Schutzgeld"-Angebot gemacht wurde.

Ich rätsele nun darüber, woher sie meine email Adresse haben können. Diese Adresse enthält meinen Nachnamen, ist aber aus gutem Grund nirgendwo im Internet zugänglich (natürlich auch der Telekom niemals angegeben). 

Kann das die Telekom über meinen Anschluß ausgelesen haben????? Das wäre datenschutzrechtlich äußerst brisant. Aber einen anderen Weg kann es eigentlich nicht geben. Weiß jemand, was da möglich ist? Lohnt es sich, hier einmal tiefer zu bohren?


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Mai 2004)

Ich verstehe das so, dass Du T-Online-Kunde bist. 
Wenn ja, muss Dein Name nicht bekannt sein, da es sich dann um eine Serien-Werbemassnahme handeln könnte und bei T-Online Deine T-Online-Nummer gleichzeitig auch Deine T-Online Mailaddy darstellt.
Also sinngemäß: [email protected] = [email protected]


----------



## Qoppa (1 Mai 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das so, dass Du T-Online-Kunde bist.



Nein, - bin nicht Kunde, niemals Kontakt gehabt, gar nichts. Und da ich die Adresse (@web.de) nur sparsam einsetze, ist es unwahrscheinlich, daß sie irgendwie "zufällig" zu T-Online gelangt ist. Und da außerdem kurz davor besagte Begegnung mit der Telekom stattfand, halte ich jede Art von Zufall für ausgeschlossen.

Dieser Spam wäre nicht der Rede wert, - wenn es nicht so gespenstisch wäre. Ich stehe vor einem völligen Rätsel!


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Mai 2004)

Hm, is ja merkswürden...


----------



## virenscanner (1 Mai 2004)

Hast Du die Original-Mail noch? 
Hatte diese einen Anhang?


----------



## Qoppa (1 Mai 2004)

Ja, hab sie noch. Kein Anhang, kommt laut Header direkt von T-Online, ganz so als hätte ich dort tatsächlich angefragt ...


----------



## virenscanner (1 Mai 2004)

Wenn Du Dir die Mail in "Plain-Text" anzeigen lässt, gehen die Links dann auch wirklich auf die entsprechenden T-Online-Seiten oder ev. "woanders" hin?


----------



## Qoppa (3 Mai 2004)

@ virenscanner
auch im Quelltext (das meintest Du?) werden nur die zwei Links zu T-Online angezeigt.

Über das Wochenende bin ich aber auf eine immerhin mögliche Erklärung gekommen. Irgendwie _muß_ die Telekom diese email-Adresse bei ihren Kundendaten haben. Daß sie dazu herumsuchen oder zufällig die Adresse eingesammelt haben, ist auch wenig wahrscheinlich. Ich habe aber mit dieser Adresse die "anderen Anbietern" (Freenet und Telefonica @acoreus) kontaktiert, als die Telekom fälschlich deren Betrag gekürzt hatte, - natürlich mit vollem Namen und Bezug auf die Telekomrechnung.

Also .... das wäre wohl der einzige plausible Weg. Zwar sagten beide, sie könnten und dürften sich nicht an die T-Com zurückwenden. Und merkwürdig bleibt es: welche Informationen sollten sie eigentlich ausgetauscht haben? Ob das datenschutzrechtlich in Ordnung ist?  :roll:


----------



## Fidul (3 Mai 2004)

Schick doch einfach mal einen T5F an T-Online.


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2004)

> Schick doch einfach mal einen T5F an T-Online.


----------



## Qoppa (3 Mai 2004)

Was ist T5F? (Was Lustiges?)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Mai 2004)

Guckst Du hier.


----------



## Qoppa (4 Mai 2004)

Aaaa, danke. BDSG, das sieht wirklich lustig aus. So etwas wollte ich ja schon einmal von der Telekom wissen, vielleicht sollte ich mich nun wirklich an ihre spammende Tochter wenden  

PS: da fällt mir gerade ein, daß ich der Telekom ja ausdrücklich untersagt habe, meine Daten weiterzugeben. Weiß jemand, ob T-Online in diesem Sinne als anderes Unternehmen gilt?


----------

